# Overclocking modules



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

It seems that someone has a beta module for overclocking the OMAP4! I don't know what needs to be done next, maybe these thrown into a script or something, but its a start.

http://code.google.com/p/opptimizer/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. I have checked that sight a couple of times but never seen any work posted. Going to try it out!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

